#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  What is your prediction for bitcoin in 2020?

## Bhavya

As we entered into 2020, it's time to reflect on the year ahead. What does 2020 hold in store for our financial future? It seems like bitcoin is on the rise again after a rejuvenating period in 2020. Do you guys have any prediction for bitcoin in 2020?

----------


## DannyD

It seems BTC is on the first lines of the current year profitable currencies. Unfortunately, nowadays is not too simple to get income anywhere else, so guides like https://3commas.io/blog/cryptocurrency-taxes-guide are very useful. That is the reason such assistant is so popilar among all the people working in the area.

----------

